# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Oferta Laboral - Asesor Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna

## lralvares

El proyecto “*MEJORANDO LA COMPETITIVIDAD AGRO EMPRESARIAL DE PEQUEÑOS PRODUCTORES ORGANIZADOS DEL CULTIVO DE OLIVO, REGIÓN TACNA*” está realizando una convocatoria de trabajo para cubrir el puesto de *asesor comercial*. Ver detalles en archivo adjunto, donde se indica la dirección a contactar para los interesados.  
Atte. 
Inform@cciónTemas similares: Necesitmos Asesor para instalar parral en Cañete Lima. Artículo: Siex usará red comercial de Cancillería para promover oferta exportable andina Oferta Laboral - Coordinador Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna (Segunda Convocatoria) Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral MINAG entrega proyecto a la región Tacna para mejorar gestión del agua

----------

